# reverse sneeze



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I asked my holistic vet today about Sonny having the reverse sneeze more than any other dog I have owned and she wants me to track when it happens and approximately how long it lasts. 

She gave me a warning thought that threw me off. Reverse sneeze is a sign if an allergic reaction to the rabies vaccine (which he received today). So far nothing but pollens etc can cause it so she wants to see what triggers his by me keeping a journal.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Good idea. My Bonnie has this more than the others.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

So far none from the vaccine yet.

She just wants to figure out what triggers it as the reverse sneeze is an allergic reaction. I found that interesting


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

That is very interesting Christie. Has me wondering why Midgie doesn't reverse sneeze that much with how allergic she is to everything? She hardly ever reverse sneezes. Hope you can pin it down to what's causing it. Keeps us informed.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Is it always an allergic reaction though? I noticed that Odie did it when she was around a blanket that I used an all natural fabric softener on but she also does it when she gets very excited, like when someone comes over or she's about to get a treat. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Angel doesn't do it much, but my first chi did! Never thought about allergies back then! 

It's amazing how much more we know now! I think you found a good vet. One with genuine interest in her patients.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Interesting ninja reverse sneezes so much in the summer I'm pretty sure he has seasonal allergies his eyes are always beet red and he sneezes non stop he is not vaccinated and hasn't been for about 3-4 years now as he has life threatening reactions to every single vaccine. 

The nupro is supposed to help with seasonal allergies his hair grew in I'm interested in seeing if its helped the allergies too


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

I know that in reverse sneezing is caused by allergies in some dogs, but from my understanding, the chihuahua has a very small trachea and the soft palate is usually elongated. When the dog is breathing at a rapid speed, the palate is temporarily misaligned (slips out of place), causing the reverse sneezing.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Mine do it when they get excited. I don't notice it any other time. So I'm guessing it can be caused by different things?

Hope you are able to find the trigger. It freaks me out when mine do it. Chance & Gia are the worst. 

Keep us posted! xxx


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

Lily did this once every day about 2 weeks after having her - unfortunately we dont have gas pipes so we have to have coal fires and last 2 weeks we stopped using coal and she seems to have stopped sneezing - the only other thing i have changed is to canagan dog food which has chrondroitin in and glucosamine so maybe thats it as i read that helps grow the bone in the trachea


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Trigger and Ember reverse sneeze a lot, specifically after they've been exposed to lots of smells (outside, petco, etc) or if they get really excited. Vaccines CAN cause it, as well as exposure to pollen or way too many smells at one time.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

From my understanding it can be caused by getting too excited but it is mostly an allergic reaction to something. Sonny does it once in a great while when excited. He even did it during the winter when coming in from a potty break. So far since his rabies vaccine he has not done it. Still watching and waiting then the journal will begin.


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Lupita does it when she is excited. When I get home from work, dinner time, treat time, etc. I found if I take 1 finger and put on her nose and push her head down gently, she stops.


----------

